

College student arrested while warning drivers about 'speed trap' - NonEUCitizen
http://www.abc15.com/dpp/news/now/College-student-arrested-while-warning-drivers-about-speed-trap

======
johnohara
Thought the same thing:

[http://articles.nydailynews.com/2012-05-23/news/31829713_1_r...](http://articles.nydailynews.com/2012-05-23/news/31829713_1_ryan-
kintner-speed-trap-free-speech)

------
tocomment
Didnt a recent court decision say this was protected Under freedom of speech?

~~~
rhizome
That was for headlight-flashing and was in Florida.

------
rhizome
That officer just spent a bunch of taxpayer dollars:
[http://www.statesman.com/news/local/in-lakeway-a-crusade-
aga...](http://www.statesman.com/news/local/in-lakeway-a-crusade-against-
speed-traps-1146294.html?viewAsSinglePage=true)

That should be her entire story, that recently in Texas, in fact the state's
capital, the same exact thing happened and resulted in a finding of complete
innocence of the charges and a suit and settlement for the city. Don't get
hung up on her intent, why she's wasting her time like this or whatever, just
that here's a cop who just repeated a mistake he should have known not to
make, and now the taxpayers have to pay out for it.

